# 45 acp revolvers



## stil tryn (Nov 14, 2007)

I have been looking a S&W's 45acp revolvers for a while and since I really like my 1911's have been wanting to try that caliber in the revolver.

BUT, the moon clips and the need to have a tool to load and unload the clips seems like a real pain in the butt plus a tool to have to carry and also hope you don't lose. Seems like you'd spend more time loading and unloading than actually shooting?

If any of you have experience with these 45acp revolvers I would appreciate your comments.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The moon clips are _outstanding_ for fast reloading. Much faster than any speedloader. This is the major advantage of a .45ACP revolver, and I think it is a big one if you use the gun for practical shooting or defense versus casual shooting. (Of course, many other revolvers now use full moon clips.)

When I shot a 625-2 in matches, back in the Dark Ages, I just used a length of dowel to pop the cases free. It worked fine and was no big deal. I'd just load up a bunch of moon clips the night before a range day. They're very cheap and you can easily have dozens ready to go. The tools of today are probably even better than the dowel. Anyway, it's really not much different from having to use a magazine for a semiauto.

You can also shoot .45 Auto Rim, which is a rimmed version of .45ACP. I am not sure this is loaded by a major factory anymore, but if you are a handloader it is no problem.


----------



## stil tryn (Nov 14, 2007)

Mike
Thanks for your rapid and detailed response. Guess I'll order one as soon as I can make up my mind on which model I want, probably the 625 in 4inch but just maybe the model 25 in 3inch.


----------



## TomC (Sep 5, 2006)

.45 ACP revolvers are a great way to shoot .45 ACP, but moon clips can be a major PITA. For competition, moon clips work great, but for range use, they aren’t needed. For normal range use, I don’t use clips. I either just drop the .45 ACP in the chambers, or I use .45 AR. The .45 ACP headspaces on the mouth when used without moon clips. Usually works fine, but short rounds may not fire. The way to fix that is to either use moon clips or put in a longer reach firing pin. I have put in a Cylinder and Slide Shop .015” longer firing pin in my S&W 625-8JM. It works fine and for me eliminates the issue of slightly short ammo.

I load my ammo on a Dillon 550B. I have my .45 ACP dies setup to load .45 ACP or .45 AR with no changes except the shell plate.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i'd just get the S&W Jerry Mijuliack (sp?) version and be done with it
very nice 45acp revolver


----------



## mic214 (Aug 1, 2007)

My lovely bride just gave me this beauty last night for my 50th birthday:










One of my buddies gave me three packs of RIMZ polymer full moon clips for it. I will let you know how they work out...


----------



## dogngun (May 29, 2006)

In August, just before my 60th birthday, I was on my way to order a new S&W 1917. I stopped in another shop on the way and saw that the owner was working on an old S&W 1917.
I bought it on the spot for $450.
It is a Model 1917, made in 1938 as a commercial model, but stamped and sold to Brazil for military and police use.

It is an excellent revolver, great craftsmanship and,despite many years of hard service use very tight and an excellent shooter.

It has become one of my all time favorite revolvers, certainly my favorite N-frame.

Any S&W in .45 ACP will be a gem, new or an oldie.

The moon clips do not REQUIRE a tool to unload, it just makes it a little easier on the fingers. If you sort of twist the loaded round in, and the empty brass out of the clip, there is no problem, and the moons are a great way to carry load and unload the revolver very fast. FWIW, you can shoot ,45ACP in the Smith 1917 with no clips at all if you don't mine picking out the fired brass one at a time.

I got full moon clips from GunPartsCorp for about 75 cents each.

mark


----------



## mic214 (Aug 1, 2007)

12/30/07 Range Report.....

Well after several days of rain, today was just a gorgeous day and perfect for a quick trip out to the range. I put 100 rounds of mixed .45ACP ammo (230 grain hardball, 185 grain Remington HPs and some 185 grain Winchester Silvertips) through her without a hitch.

This baby sure is a sweet shooter. The big N-frame with the 5" full lug barrel makes shooting the .45ACP a real pleasure. The RIMZ polymer full moon clips worked great and I love the fact that I didn't have to spend any time picking up empty brass!. I have ordered some additional steel full moon clips, so I will be making myself a "De-mooner" out of a copper pipe.

Happiness is the smell of gunpowder, a dirty gun and empty moon clips:










15 yards off hand.....not too shabby:










I was thinking on having the barrel on this baby cut down to a 3", but after shooting it with the 5" barrel, I am going to keep it like it is. I will add a gold bead on the front sight as it does get lost on the black silhouette target, but other than that I am keeping her as is...

Now all I need is to find a decent holster to carry this beast in!


----------



## Pointblank (Nov 26, 2007)

Corbon makes a couple flavors of .45 Auto Rim. Check out their website:

http://cor-bon.com


----------



## Ford Truck (Jan 7, 2008)

My old, battered Model of 1917 is my favorite revolver. I wish it could talk & would tell me where all it's been & what it's seen. It still locks tightly & shoots straighter than I can hold.


----------

